# Car stuck? Someone offering help? Warning!! Possible carjack.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just hear this on the radio and I was like dot dot dot....W...T...F...F is with people now a days. I mean this could be you, me, or anyone I know with a car stuck. This really, -REALLY- peeves me. On one hand the guy got help and the car was freed but only to be robbed after. I'm sorry if I seem cold at times to some people out there on rides but it really makes me think of having an extra drink or bus fare to offer as a thank you token then offering a ride at times. Grrr it would be so justice if the guy that stole the car whrecked and wrapped around a pole but still alive and survives to feel what they did. Grrr..

http://nypost.com/2014/01/05/bad-samaritan-carjacks-queens-teen-stuck-in-snow/



> A Queens teenager fell victim Saturday to a very bad Samaritan who hijacked his car - after first graciously helping to dig it out.
> 
> Genero Placenia, 18, approached his snowed-in 19-year-old victim as the teen struggled to free his car on 75th Street in Ozone Park, authorities said.
> 
> ...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Why would a person ruin their life over an iphone and 60 bucks...


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Sounds like it was already ruined. 10 prior busts


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

It wasn't even a 5S, just a regular old 5...


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a fail robber to begin with...


----------

